# Kreis, der aussieht wie eine Glaskugel?



## daDom (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gern in meinem HP-Header so kreise haben, die aussehen wie Glaskugeln...

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Ich bin bisher soweit:


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Oktober 2003)

Du solltest das Highlight sauberer setzen...


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi.
Geh mal auf http://www.deviantart.com und stöber mal ein bischen rum. Solche "Orbs" sind da furchtbar in  
Dort gibt es einige wirklich nette Exemplare, die du dann versuchen kanst nachzubauen. Viel Spaß


----------



## daDom (3. Oktober 2003)

jo mann, deviantart hatte ich voll vergessen...

danke...

[edit: die haben ja ne neue version deren HP - wenn ich nach orbs suche, finde ich GAR NICHTS  ]


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Oktober 2003)

Resources ... mehr verrat ich aber nicht.
Und wie gesagt:
Versuche die Kugeln dann nachzubasteln und verwende nicht die .psd Datei. Das ist unsportlich 
/edit
Ich wollte nicht behaupten das du klaust. Die .psd Dateien auf deviantart.com stehen frei zum Download (machen die Desinger auch immer in den Bildbeschreibungen klar). Nur durch das Nachbauen lernt man mehr als durch copy&paste


----------



## daDom (3. Oktober 2003)

danke man

ich klaue nichts!
(das war früher - jetzt kann ich endlich *selbst* GFX'en)

danke für deinen tip!


----------



## Daaguru (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Was Orbs angeht, finde ich http://www.eyeball-design.com/fxzone/tutorial.htm 
immer wieder interessant.


----------



## pReya (4. Oktober 2003)

http://robouk.mchost.com/tuts/tutorial.php?tutorial=lcdorbs

^^ könnte auch ganzh nützlich sein

Mfg pReya


----------



## daDom (4. Oktober 2003)

ich hänge bei schritt 5 fest..

*kann mir einer das übersetzen?* 

oder kann jemand das ganze mal translaten?


----------



## TuTor (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo
ich hab das Teil mal für Dich übersetzt, kann aber keine Garantie geben, dass alles  i.O. ist. Viel Spass beim Probieren...


----------

